# Vintage BMX Pro Thunder Yellow Mags Original Fresh Pick from Tulsa Oklahoma Huffy Racing  Gang Old Skool



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 13, 2021)

They Survived Bike Veterans Rat Rod’s an Collectable coming Soon


----------



## Green Griffin 420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Know anyone looking for a Pro Thunder Max? I got a chrome frame and fork.


----------

